# few more kallitypes



## lisa_13 (Apr 15, 2008)

printed these yesterday at school...negatives are from teh summer















the second ones crooked. and yes, that is a flaoting cup next to her head. eh, i don't like these as much as the first batch.


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2008)

Be patient, and keep printing! I can't tell you how many times I've labored over something (bromoil comes to mind) and then hated my results.  We are all our own harshest critics.

Yes, the second one is a mite crooked, and these are both a bit flat. But -I still like them. I like your people shots, and your play with shadows. :thumbup: You're actually doing a good job with your series. Practice makes perfect, and there is only one way to get there.  Keep it up!


----------

